# Ideas on a great camera for a Fall Grand Canyon trip



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

The Sony NEX series is pretty awesome for a relatively affordable camera. I have the 5n and it can do everything I ask of it. You should be able to set yourself up with one of those for less than $500.


----------



## MikeSLC (Mar 28, 2008)

Sony RX100


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

Figure out some of the features you want first. How many mega pixels? Waterproof (almost always means poor low light pictures)? Adjustable f-stop, aperture, ISO etc? Replaceable/aftermarket lenses? Shoot video? Once you kind of know what you're looking for in those more concrete terms, go to a camera shop and play with a few different brands and models that fit the criteria. I've always found Nikon to be the most intuitive for me as far as button location, need to read the owners manual etc. Who knows what brand you'll like.

For reference, I shoot a DSLR and shot about 16gb of photos and went through 3 batteries. Also, Go Pros are great for video, but if you want high quality, printable pictures from the trip get a real camera.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

I was looking at waterproof point and shoot to store in my PDF. I miss a lot of good shots not having it on my body. Looks like the Panasonic Lumix TS5 got really good review and its about $300-$350.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Aroberts said:


> I was looking at waterproof point and shoot to store in my PDF. I miss a lot of good shots not having it on my body. Looks like the Panasonic Lumix TS5 got really good review and its about $300-$350.


Problem with Lumix is spare batts. The clones usually don't work and OEMs are $70-80 and take forever to get. Olympus has better service, especially thru B&H. Recommended B&H no matter what you get. Fine service, good reps, been around a long time.
HTH


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I can second the recommendation of B&H in NYC- finest camera mail order service out there. 

I have a waterproof Panasonic Lumix- no battery issues (last a LONG time, actually) and it takes good pics. Very happy with it. I've had two Lumix point and shoots- and I'm a longtime Canon fan in DSLRs.... just think Panasonic does it right when it comes to the smaller stuff.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

PS: jad a Lumix and my Oly TS2 shoots better and feels better in the hand.


----------

